# Comment créer application lancant une animation flash!



## Onizuka (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon voila ma question est un peu bizard et je suis complêtement néophite en programation mac (je n'en ai encore jamais fait, mais je v peut-être me lancer)
 J'aimerais savoir si il y a moyen de créer une application qui lancerait un player flash avec une animation!
 Je sais très bien que flash permet de créer un player qui n'a pas besoin de flash installé sur la machine pour fonctionner mais ce n'est pas ce que je veux faire.
 En fait, j'ai une animation flash qui fait appel à d'autres animation flash dans un sous répertoire et j'aimrais que tout ca devienne invisible a l'utilisateur qui ne verrait qu'une simple application!

 Je ne sais pas si tt cela est clair et j'espère poster dans la bonne section

 d'avance merci de votre réponse


----------

